#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  The HUB Sri Lanka - Where Knowledge and Collaborations Becomes Digital

## Beacon

_

" The Hub Sri Lanka'' is an online community for Sri Lankan digital citizen's to learn, connect and grow their knowledge and careers through an extensive community driven market place "_


When you can’t trust social media platforms such as Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, WhatsApp and Viber…etc anymore (Thanks to the anonymous admins who share stuff just for more fame)… When you can’t rely on the news sites in Sri Lanka, who mostly compose news articles even without maintaining basic journalism standards… and when you certainly know that you don’t have time to read newspapers to update with daily news or books to get more knowledge…. We are here to help you connect and interact with people from all corners of the island within seconds and update on the latest happenings in the country, access reliable information and help you learn from experts who know the real know-how. 

Not like typical social media platforms, Hub.lk will help you 


Equip Sri Lankan's with knowledge and skillsto exchange ideas and discuss matters with like-minded peopleto connect with new and existing partners in cooperative actionto buy and sell products and services quickly with no scams ( we do manual verification approval )

At Hub.lk our mission is to help Sri Lankan's connect and collaborate like never before through creating a passionate community, gathering the best Sri Lankans from all corners of the island into one place. Well, in case you are wondering why Hub.lk is different, In simple words, we are different because we don’t tolerate 


SpamPointless crapShady stuff

Most importantly, we are unbiased…For an example, we never ban members more or less for their fame or money or political views. We are a platform that do not influence or manipulate the community and never let other members do similar things. We also… 



Make sure only the useful and factual content and conversations happen in Hub.lk with a set of rules that we all have to follow.Assure you the privacy and security you deserve within our platform when interacting in Hub.lk.Have a panel of admins and moderators voluntarily to make sure only the quality conversations and posts get publish on our platform.offer several ways of communication options such as a forum, a blog..etc allowing to share your ideas, questions or expertise in a way you like. At Hub.lk, you can ask questions, start conversations, share a blog post or simply participate in threads to contribute to the community with what you know of.Don’t tolerate bullying, abusive content or any kind of online harassment- We just kick such members out of the house after a fair warning... Because at Hub.lk we believe that everyone needs to be respected.Offer better categorization of topics and posts so it only takes a few seconds for users to find what they want and participate in the conversation. And our advanced search options will double the speed of everything so you don’t have to search several times the same thing in different ways to find what you need.


At Hub.lk we have only one goal -to create a supportive and safe online environment for Sri Lankan's so they can learn and collaborate easily and swiftly... Because we understand that no one has time to scroll down 100 times to catch up on the latest happenings in Sri Lanka… or do dozens of search queries to find what you really want and spend another hour or two even after you found what you are looking for to ensure the information accuracy.With us accessing the information you need is a piece of cake. All you have to do is search the topic to see if the question already exists on our platform and ask your question from our community in case you can find previous conversations on the topic. 

Here, you’ll find an extensive array of topic categories, so Hub.lk is indeed a hub that brings information and knowledge of all most all the areas into one place. Try Hub.lk today and see the different for yourself. It only takes a second to Register

----------

